# How do I make slides from color prints or jpegs



## Tray (Oct 18, 2004)

I know how to make prints form slides but I don't know how to make slides from prints and or jpegs.


----------



## rangefinder (Oct 22, 2004)

The only way I know is to record the digital images on slide film using a FIILM RECORDER.

Sorry but I don't know who would have this service available unless you went to a pro lab.  Before we went totally didigatl in 95 our graphics did training slides.  Slide were done on the computer and sent to a polaroid film recorder.  Then the photo department processed the Ektachrome in E6 chemistry.


----------

